# Muay Thai Diet?



## Giorgio (Jan 6, 2007)

Hey I'm just wondering if any of you follow a specific diet for Muay Thai training, or have any advice or suggestions concerning foods I should avoid or try to get more of in my diet.

Thanks!


----------



## Slihn (Jan 6, 2007)

I usually try to eat alot of complex carbs (Oatmeals,Whole grain cereals) which gives my long lasting energy.Throughout the day I drink plenty of water and eat small snacks of fruits and/or yogurt and for lunch (to maintain high metabolism) I try get a good source of complex carbs with some sort of meat for lunch(Its prett much the same at dinner).

It works well for my training,I noticed that since I changed my eating habits,my rarely(if ever) run out of gas while training.


----------



## stickywater (Jul 4, 2007)

yeah carbs is good for breakfast- waffles, pancakes, a lot of syrup.  egg whites and citrus juices/ fruits are great.  lunch and dinner- fish or chicken, and greens/veggies.  for snacks i like protein bars, shakes, fruit, and nuts.  pre training i like to have mango nectar like 1.5 hour before and a couple of bananas.  always drinking water too, this is the diet i use for fight training and it works well for me!


----------



## Kieran (Jul 6, 2007)

Eat as muchy fruit as you can throughout the course of the day. Don;t stack up and eat loads in one go though, you'll be sick. Try to graze on Fruit throughout the day. Have something on top of fruit to fill you up at breakfast time (toast or cereal maybe) and have vegetables/meat/fish for your evening meal. Snack on fruit or nuts.

Complex carbs are not good when you are in training because they are complex, meaning the body wastes energy digesting these foods, energy which you coul be using to train! As well as that, complex carbs are usually not very good for us because they are not part of our natural diet.



stickywater said:


> yeah carbs is good for breakfast- waffles, pancakes, a lot of syrup. egg whites and citrus juices/ fruits are great. lunch and dinner- fish or chicken, and greens/veggies. for snacks i like protein bars, shakes, fruit, and nuts. pre training i like to have mango nectar like 1.5 hour before and a couple of bananas. always drinking water too, this is the diet i use for fight training and it works well for me!



this guy's got a good plan but knock out the waffles, pancakes and syrup if you care about your teeth!


----------



## stickywater (Jul 10, 2007)

kieran said:


> this guy's got a good plan but knock out the waffles, pancakes and syrup if you care about your teeth!


 

nothing a good toothbrush and toothpaste won't take care of!


----------



## King (Jul 10, 2007)

I'm glad Kieran mentioned fruits. I see our Thai guys munching on little bits of fruit in between training. Some of them even admitted on taking some fruits left for Buddah offering when they go for too long without fruit. The audacity, stealing from Buddah!

I'm pretty bad when it comes to diets. I just avoid sugar and salt and eat little bits throughout the day. But I eat and enjoy what I want and work hard to balance it off. I think forming good habits instead of sticking to diets will help you in the long run.


----------



## Kieran (Jul 12, 2007)

stickywater said:


> nothing a good toothbrush and toothpaste won't take care of!


 
I'm working on becoming better, for the moment I will have to hypocritical, but brushing your teeth isn't natural at all. If you have eaten a natural diet all your life then you won't need to brush your teeth.

Fruit is your most important friend if your are training a phyisical activity seriously. It gives you a lot of energy, fast!


----------



## thaistyle (Jul 15, 2007)

Try to eat as clean as possible.  By clean I mean no fast foods, highly processed foods or a bunch of junk foods.  Stick to lean cuts of meat, chicken, fish, whole grains, green leafy vegetables, fresh fruit, complex carbs and lots of water.  You will definitely see a difference in your performance.


----------



## Zero (Jul 17, 2007)

Kieran said:


> If you have eaten a natural diet all your life then you won't need to brush your teeth.
> 
> Yeah but good luck getting any action with the ladies without regular use of a toothbrush! (The up side is with no love action you will at least have more time to focus on your training hehe!!)


----------



## Kieran (Jul 18, 2007)

Why? your breath wouldn't smell. It only smell because your teeth rot because we eat junk food. Same with sweat. Sweat only smells bad because of what we eat...


----------



## 4d5e6f (Jul 18, 2007)

Your breath smells (not saying _your_ breath personally) because of all the bacteria in your mouth. These bacteria produce all kinds of stinky wastes. There isn't much you can do about them besides regular tooth brushing, flossing (to get the food that the bacteria love to eat out from between your teeth), and use of mouthwash (to temporarily kill some of those bacteria).


----------



## Kieran (Jul 18, 2007)

But... the point I'm trying to make is that the bacteria in your mouth and how the act is influenced by the foods you eat and the liquids you drink.

To be honest what I'm saying is redundant because it's only been proven over two generations, not a change in one person's life span.


----------



## Zero (Jul 24, 2007)

Don't worry bro - I'll send you a couple of sticks of gum or something hehe!!


----------



## Khannie (Aug 1, 2007)

OP: For breakfast I mostly eat a high quality no added sugar muesli with low-fat milk. I generally add some kind of nut / seed to it like brasil nuts or pumpkin seeds for extra protein / healthy fats. 

Lunch varies, but I try to eat lean protein and raw veg. Sometimes this means getting a pitta with tuna and peppers, onions etc....sometimes it means I've brought in chicken and vegetable soup. Dinner's usually much the same as lunch (lean protein and veg) but it's mostly cooked. I'd eat 2 cheat meals a week (e.g. I might have pancakes for breakfast and count that as a cheat meal).

For snacks I eat fruit and / or nuts. Nuts are good for protein and healthy fats. I try to vary the fruits I eat.



			
				Kieran said:
			
		

> Complex carbs are not good when you are in training because they are complex, meaning the body wastes energy digesting these foods, energy which you coul be using to train! As well as that, complex carbs are usually not very good for us because they are not part of our natural diet.



Man...you need to read more. Complex carbs are very much part of our "natural diet". Simple carbs (e.g. bread / sugary products) are not. The vast majority of the carbs you get in nature are complex or slow release sugars (from fruit).

Also, the idea that you are wasting energy by eating them is ludicrous. Nobody is short on energy in the west. The amount of energy you lose by digesting carbohydrates is very very low. If you really thought you might be losing energy...hell....all you need to do is eat more.



Kieran said:


> Why? your breath wouldn't smell. It only smell because your teeth rot because we eat junk food. Same with sweat. Sweat only smells bad because of what we eat...



More tripe. The basic premise is that your mouth and body odour is controlled entirely by what you eat. The actual reality is that both your mouth and your armpit stink after time because of bacterial growth. You can lessen the impact based on what you eat, but if you eat the perfect diet and don't shower, you're still gonna _stink_.

Seriously, no offence, but you need to read more about diet and its impact on the body.


----------



## teashoci (Aug 1, 2007)

I advise anyone doing cardiovasculer excercise to take 50 - 75 grams of whey protein powder a day. It stops muscle degeneration from cardio. ( 1.5 grams per ppound of body weight when combined with weight training.)


----------



## Kieran (Aug 1, 2007)

I'm just basing my facts on studies done on indiginous tribes which are not living a "westernised" lifestyle who eat to survive rather than just live but I can find a lot of what I am saying in sport science and nutrition books in the college where I work. Without wanting to sound like I'm saying this in a derogatory fashion, I would be happy to get you names so you can have a look yourself?



> Man...you need to read more. Complex carbs are very much part of our "natural diet". Simple carbs (e.g. bread / sugary products) are not. The vast majority of the carbs you get in nature are complex or slow release sugars (from fruit).



By slow release do you mean that you get energy quickly from them and continues to give you energy for a longer period?

Bread - depends on what the bread is made from. Sugary products - depends on what sugary product it is (fruit>snickers for example)



> Also, the idea that you are wasting energy by eating them is ludicrous. Nobody is short on energy in the west. The amount of energy you lose by digesting carbohydrates is very very low. If you really thought you might be losing energy...hell....all you need to do is eat more.



People in the west *are* short on energy. When I go out all I see are fat lazy slobs who drive everywhere and still complain about being tired! Whether I have my facts wrong or not, I donl;t see the harm in what I am saying, which is esentially - switch to a majority raw fruit & veg diet, suppliment it with nuts (i agree with you here, nuts are awesome!) and the occasional meat meal and you will feel 10x better for it.

Obvously if you don't shower your gonna stink. Old sweat is always gonna smell. It's just daft to suggest otherwise.

Considering we disagree on this subject, I think your diet is pretty good. I don't see the reasoning for the low fat milk though but maybe it's just preference? Also I didn't think that humans could digest pumpkin seeds, or is that sesame seeds? I forget.


----------



## Khannie (Aug 2, 2007)

Kieran said:


> I'm just basing my facts on studies done on indiginous tribes which are not living a "westernised" lifestyle who eat to survive rather than just live but I can find a lot of what I am saying in sport science and nutrition books in the college where I work. Without wanting to sound like I'm saying this in a derogatory fashion, I would be happy to get you names so you can have a look yourself?



I hear what you're saying, but in fairness, people in indigenous tribes have much worse dental health than you or I and I'm sure they smell worse. Maybe they wouldn't smell as bad as a westerner if neither of them showered for a week. I think my sweat smells like roses mind you. 



Kieran said:


> By slow release do you mean that you get energy quickly from them and continues to give you energy for a longer period?



I'll give an example: Apple releases sugar, slowly. Coke releases sugar, quickly.



Kieran said:


> People in the west *are* short on energy.



We're talking about different kinds of energy. People in the west are fat because they absorb too much energy in the scientific sense (joules / calories). Plain and simple. If your energy intake is > your energy outgoing you store that excess as fat. The average western diet is too high in carbs, which are easily converted to fat for storage by the body. That's why obesity is unfortunately on the rise.



Kieran said:


> When I go out all I see are fat lazy slobs who drive everywhere and still complain about being tired!



Agreed.  Being tired is not the same as not absorbing enough energy though. 



Kieran said:


> Whether I have my facts wrong or not, I donl;t see the harm in what I am saying, which is esentially - switch to a majority raw fruit & veg diet, suppliment it with nuts (i agree with you here, nuts are awesome!) and the occasional meat meal and you will feel 10x better for it.



100% agree.



Kieran said:


> Considering we disagree on this subject, I think your diet is pretty good. I don't see the reasoning for the low fat milk though but maybe it's just preference? Also I didn't think that humans could digest pumpkin seeds, or is that sesame seeds? I forget.




Cheers.

On the milk thing, I use low fat milk because I'd rather have healthier fats (non-animal fats). I do prefer the taste of it too.  (except in coffee....love the full fat milk for coffee). edit: I'm also trying to make weight (currently 66Kg (around 147lb), aiming for 62 (around 139)), so where my calorie intake for a day is fixed, I'd rather have low fat milk and half an apple, or something like that.

I'd say sesame seeds come out the way they go in alright.  They're too small. Pumpkin seeds are a bit bigger, so you can chew them much more easily.

Nice debate.


----------



## meth18au (Aug 3, 2007)

Khannie said:


> We're talking about different kinds of energy. People in the west are fat because they absorb too much energy in the scientific sense (joules / calories). Plain and simple. If your energy intake is > your energy outgoing you store that excess as fat. The average western diet is too high in carbs, which are easily converted to fat for storage by the body. That's why obesity is unfortunately on the rise.




Would you say that average Western diet is too high in carbs or just too high in energy?  Personally I would say energy- just a whole heap of baaad calories.  I look at a lot of the people around me, and I wouldn't blame just the carbs.  Like you said too much energy, too little activity!!!  I view carbs as my friend- especially with a hard training schedule and active lifestyle.

Just my 2 cents!


----------



## Kieran (Aug 3, 2007)

Aye, cheers for helping me there. Like I said I know what a good diet is but some of the facts behind it are forgotten sometimes. lol.

yeah, I think it is sesame seeds that we cannot digest then. I'm sure there are more though but again they escape me.

one thing which you need to remember if you are looking at your diet is that you should make as much as you can yourself. Then you know exactly what your getting!


----------

